# Stinky toddler tush!



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Okay, I searched the forum for "smelly" "butt" and "stinky" and couldnt find info on smelly toddlers









DD is 2.5, she showers or bathes almost everyday (she loves both) but her tuchie gets so smelly. I bought toddler wipes for MILs house, in case she wasnt wiping well. Hasnt helped much though.

Anyone have any advice or words or wisdom?

BTW, it isnt always after a poop that there is a smell.

TIA! hopefully not TMI!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i can dig the stinky toddler tush too sometimes. i think it is just a product of pooping and wearing diaps. i wipe ds with soooooo many wipes and i can still smell POOP sometimes (besides the poopy dipe sitting next to me).

i think wipes can only do so much and i don't think ds gets truely and technically clean until he has his bath. maybe washcloths could clean better? for now i'm sticking with the zillion wipes approach
















another reason i can't wait for UNDERWEAR


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Do you use cloth wipes? I spray the tush with a lot of solution -- I use Baby Bits -- and wipe with cloth. It works much better than store bought wipes did!


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:

Okay, I searched the forum for "smelly" "butt" and "stinky" and couldnt find info on smelly toddlers
Is it just me, or is that too funny!









Well...dd1 has been in underwear for 2 years, and still has kind of a stinky bottom at times (don't ask me how I know!) and dd2 does as well...but I mean, who's smelling?!?









We use wet washcloths and daily baths, though no soap in the bath, if that makes any difference.

No suggestions, just sympathy!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

No ideas that are any better than the ones already posted...

but the only thing worse than stinky toddler butt is stinky toddler hands after touching aforementioned butt. Bleh! DD must have been scratching or something while DH was putting her to bed last night because I could smell her stinky little hands everytime she threw one across my face last night. Ew, ew, ew!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:

Okay, I searched the forum for "smelly" "butt" and "stinky" and couldnt find info on smelly toddlers
Radish and Jster, I laughed out loud and woke up nursing dd!

DH and I often hold our noses behind DDs back when she's running around naked or before the bath.







Then if DH picks her up and holds her while she's bottomless he'll try to stick his arm up to my nose afterward.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Because*No ideas that are any better than the ones already posted...but the only thing worse than stinky toddler butt is stinky toddler hands after touching aforementioned butt. Bleh! DD must have been scratching or something while DH was putting her to bed last night because I could smell her stinky little hands everytime she threw one across my face last night. Ew, ew, ew!








I must be really overtired 'cause I just read that and I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

AH! Because, you found me out. That's how I know that dd1's bottom still stinks now that she has underwear. The girls both um...love to explore. Funniest bath conversation...

dd1..Hey, I've got this cool thing down here. It's like a nose.

dd2 looks (she doesn't really talk yet)

dd1..Mine's much bigger than yours. But yours'll get bigger.

dd2 starts exploring

dd1..hey mom, what's this hole in the middle for?

mom...That's your vagina, that's where the baby comes out when its born.

dd1..mom, wow, yours must be really really big. (looking at dd2s head and holding her hands open)

mom (totally laughing to death now)..well, it stretches honey. Mine isn't THAT big.

Honestly, if those girls don't have clothes on, all they do is explore, explore, explore!! I try to be used to the idea, remind them to wash hands, urge them to private corners.







patience, patience.







: And unfortunately, lots of stinky toddler bottoms!!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

LOL at smelly fingers - DD loves to do "Poop Finger"









Forgot to add that DD is PLd, has been for a few months and it is worse now than when she was in dipes.


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

DS's tush gets very smelly now that he's in underwear . . . which I wonder if it might be from not getting cleaned up enough after accidents. I don't always have wipes on hand when I'm changing him out of wet clothes into dry. Otherwise don't know what causes the stinkiness.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

Is there any chance that your dk has decided to hide something somewhere she shouldn't have? or is this definitely good ol fashioned butt stink?


----------



## janebug (May 25, 2005)

OK, I may be going out on a limb here and nobody will talk to me anymore but....

maybe I pee outside too much (work in agriculture) or maybe my sisters and I compare too much or maybe we are too curious about what smells and what doesn't but........

does anybody's tush really smell good?








I mean when you get down to it ( (or just thinking about it) they don't any seem to be too awful sweet whether you are a tot or a big person........


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

LMAO (no pun intended) but you're probably right and I am sure if I stuck my finger in it I'd get a big surprise!!!









So maybe you're right! Plus DD is always naked and exploring and climbing on me with her tuch right under my nose.


----------

